# Black Diamond Optics Anyone? What is your take?



## Uintaprecision (Aug 17, 2017)

So I personally am a fan of Black Diamond Optics for many reasons. Does anyone else have any experience with their products? If so, which product and what is you opinion and take one the product after use. Let me here a honest no BS review of these products, their abilities, the glass clarity, and their ability to track when adjusted by turrets. 

Fire away, lets educate some people on these optics. If you have not heard of them check them out. They are a Utah company which produces high quality precision optics that are supposed to compete with the big names in the business. Take some time check them out and let me know what you think.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Seems as you are a distributer of these?


----------



## Uintaprecision (Aug 17, 2017)

Well I do like them and no I am not a distributor for these optics. I am a dealer, but on a very small level and that's not why I started this thread. I would just like to see how people are liking their products compared to other products and get an honest no BS assessment of what people think. I am just getting in to the long range precision shooting arena. Not very good and have a ton to learn. I am happy with what I have seen out of the optic I mounted on my rifle as it has preformed very well. I also know a few other competition shooters who love the brand. 

I am a fan of many optics brands out there, I do like Black Diamond for the value offered, and seeing as they are a Utah base and started company I am cheering for them to do well. I also like that they have been involved in the community. But all that aside, I just want to have a open discussion about their products. If I can help answer questions I will, but really just want to see what people think!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Be careful what you ask for. I could give an honest assessment on the open forum but it probably wouldn't help your position as a 'small scale dealer'.------SS


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Be careful what you ask for. I could give an honest assessment on the open forum but it probably wouldn't help your position as a 'small scale dealer'.------SS


I think an honest evaluation of a potential product is exactly what a dealer wants. It would be great to have an idea of what the likes and dislikes of actual customers are before you commit to investing into an inventory of products.

If you have experience with these products...good or bad...tell him and help a small Utah based company succeed by offering good products to his customers.


----------



## Uintaprecision (Aug 17, 2017)

Thank you, I am looking for honest assessment, however by honest I do not mean you don't like them because you like another brand and that is that. I want to hear from people that own them and have actual hands on with the product. I have heard from many rep of other optics brands and they all pitch there brand of course. I came in to this eye open to see what they were and how they preformed. I was impressed with the glass. I was comparing my Vortex viper PST to the Black Diamond and I was taken back by the clarity. I was also impressed with its ability to track and return to zero. I like how it has a larger objective then most as well. Anyway I understand if you don't want to leave a review on the form, but to be honest doing what you did just sounds bad and leaves it open to peoples imagination. I would rather here the actual issues you had with these optic and whether or not it was address by Black Diamond Optic at all.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I would love to hear more reviews on these.


----------

